# MLPA The future of fishing



## beastmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

This is just a little heads up to fisherman and hunters of our great country. Here in Calif. The antis have made great head way in eliminating the sport of fishing. The Marine Life Protection Act started as an obscure bill voted in under the guise of improving our fisheries. After getting voted in you never heard about it again.
Then one day in the less populated northern part of the state most of the prime coastal fishing areas were closed to all forms of fishing. This was done in secret, behind close doors. Now they have moved to close down the southern Calif. coastline. We have been fighting them tooth and nail but their agenda is well rooted in deception. On the board to be shut down to any form of fishing are most the prime spots in So. Ca. This is being lead by vary open anti-hunting fishing people. They have great resources and are hand in hand with the Gov.(the terminator).
There is little science to support these closures. Luckily the message is getting out but it's probably to late for us. We are being forced to make concession to keep at lest a little something. Google MLPA calif. see for your self. Its starting here in the land of fruits and nuts, but its only a matter of time tell its in your back yard. My grand kids will never get a yellowtail from a kayak or fish the kelp for bass.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 1, 2010)

I am hearing rumblings that there will be fed restrictions for sport fishing the great lakes soon (I have nothing to back that up other then some TU folks).


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 2, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=4975762

an opinion article but I know a few folks high up in TU who believe this is the case.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Their trying on the federal level to do what they already have accomplished at the state level here in Calif. 
This is real! These people are serious and have a well thought out game plan. Their greatest resource is deception. They push their agenda behind close doors and mask their plans as conservation steps that sound good even to sportmans.
What they fear and avoid is public out cry. Any thing that'll bring to light or upset their carefully thought out plans to eliminate hunting and fishing.
Here in calif. sport fishing is a billion dollar industry. No thought or consideration is giving to the thousands of jobs and businesses that will be lost. The cost of enforcing these new closers are going to cost the tax payer many million of dollars. These fisheries were managed by the money from license and stamps bought by fisherman. Who's going to foot that bill now? Its crazy, but its real.


----------

